# Storing in the fridge



## lemans (Dec 3, 2020)

I bought a 17 lb packer that not going to be smoke till next Friday. 
    I can only store it in my little fridge sitting on the point vertically.. do you see a problem???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2020)

If it is in the original Vac-Pack and the seal is intact, you should be fine for 7 days. It would be nice to know the Pack Date, as you are fine in refrigeration for 4 weeks at 34°F, from the pack date. Tripple that at 30°F. Standing on end is no big deal. Keep the little Refer as cold as possible, short of Freezing the meat, and stay out of it...JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 3, 2020)

I assume it is fresh or thawed already? Over a week in fridge sounds like a problem (think you are looking at 4 or 5 days maybe),  but others here (chef jimmyj?) will probably chime in with better opinion/knowledge. How low can you set the coldest part of your fridge? I’d get it as close to freezing as possible.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 3, 2020)

Ha! Our posts crossed ... I knew you could count on chef jimmyj


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

If your talking one of the small fridges that the college kids use. Then I would  put enough items from the normal fridge in the smaller one and fit that brisket in the normal fridge. I don't always have allot of faith in those small dorm fridges. Especially when trying to keep it just above freezing temps.

Chris


----------



## lemans (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you all


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> think you are looking at 4 or 5 days



Spot on my friend and good call, for Grocery Meat Dept. Meat on a Foam tray covered in Film. Box Beef, as an example, comes in Vac-Packed. It has to have a several week shelf life to get from Processor/Packer to Grocery Store Refer. Once the seal is broken and the Beef is portioned, coming in contact with Air, Workers Hands, Tables and other Equipment, the meat will be contaminated with an assortment of cold tolerant Spoilage Bacteria  and the Refer Shelf Life is now 4-5 days. And that's IF you store it on the coldest bottom shelf, in the back of your refer. 3 days up front and frequent door opening...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2020)

I have heard of guys who leave their meat in the cryovac for 30-45 days in the fridge. It seems to tenderize the meat & is called wet aging. Don’t know if it is safe, but there are sure a lot of guys who do it. Maybe 

 chef jimmyj
 can chime in on this one.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2020)

All Boxed Beef, that is Vac-packed, is being Wet Aged. It gives the extended storage life needed to get from processors, to warehouse, to distrubutor, to grocery warehouse, to the store, which is sold Whole or broken down to individual portions. 
While water freezes at 32°F (0°C) Beef does not freeze until 27°F (-2.8°C).
Vac-Packed, Wet Aged Beef, stored at 29.3°F (-1.5°C) has a Shelf Life of approximately 130 Days. 
At 34°F (1.1°C), typical Home Refrigerator Temp, the Beef will be fine about 30 days from Pack date...JJ









						Storage life of vacuum packaged beef  - Beef Cattle Research Council
					

The Beef Cattle Research Council (BCRC) is Canada's industry-led funding agency for beef, cattle and forage research.




					www.beefresearch.ca


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks for clarifying that JJ!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2020)

Here's a label from  GFS brisket . I always check the pack date and the sell by date as well as the look and feel when buying vac packed meat . Just thought I would post it .


----------

